# Schwarze Tränen + weißes Gesicht



## aleX Angel (7. September 2004)

da ich gestern so schnell Hilfe bekommen habe versuch ich's heute gleich nochmal  

Ich mache grad ein ziemlich düsteres Design, so mit schwarz dunkelgrau gestreiftem background, ein bisschen polaroid mit tesa an die wand geklebt und sowas, das ganze möchte ich aber noch etwas aufmöbeln
Ich glaube ihr kennt alle das Silbermond Video von "Durch die Nacht" In dem Video sieht man ziemlich gut was ich möchte, in der linken unteren Ecke meines Hintergrundes soll so ein (fast weißes) gesicht zu sehen an dem dann so tränen herunter laufen.

Bei google findet man doch immer nur fotos mit einer ziemlich schlechten auflösung, aber wo sonst kann man nach Fotos suchen, und dann auch so ein Gesicht finden wie ich es beschrieben habe...

Also ich hoffe ihr habt mein anliegen verstanden, über tipps wäre ich sehr 
seeehr dankbar...
the aleX angel


----------



## ShadowMan (7. September 2004)

Also eine sehr triviale Antwort meinerseits wäre:

- Bild eines Gesichts fotographieren oder ergoogeln
- Tränen hinzufügen...dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da abstrakte Tränen sehr leicht zu erstellen sind
- weiße/schwarze Bereiche freistellen und danach einfärben oder verdunkeln/verhellen (Strg-U)
- fertig

Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?  

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## aleX Angel (7. September 2004)

*schon das...*

schon das ist gar nicht so einfach,
die form der tränen zum beispiel misslingt mir ständig, schon wenn ich es ohne ein gesicht probiere, auf dem gesicht dann sieht alles sehr flach aus, nicht als ob zum beispiel die tränen auch über eine geschwungene wange gehen sondern über ein glattes stück papier. 

übrigens freue ich mich auch über triviale antworten riesig


----------



## da_Dj (7. September 2004)

Bilder kannst du bei http://www.fotocommunity.de suchen gibts viele gute, allerdings nur zum privaten Gebrauch soweit ich das weiss. [da wirds sicher auch "weisse" Gesichter geben, ansonsten kannst du das auch selber machen ....]


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. September 2004)

Wenn es deinen Tränen an Plastizität fehlt, solltest du mal hier reinschauen:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials165106.html

Einfach die Farbe ändern und die Highlights entsprechend setzen (die sehen
bei schwarzen Flüssigkeiten natürlich anders aus, als bei roten).
Außerdem musst du bedenken, dass Tränen die Wange, in der Regel,
nicht gerade herunterlaufen.
Vielleicht lässt du dir was trauriges erzählen und guckst, wie sich das genau
verhält


----------

